# Halloween Expo Houston, Texas



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

This weekend will be the Halloween Expo in Houston. This show has everything from costumes, accessories, to small props. Sure to be a blast and I will get some pics and post them upon my return. 

Also coming up in a few months is the Big Haunt show in St. Louis. This show caters more to the big industry haunts and is really nothing but wall to wall props. By far one of the coolest shows out there. I attended last year and had a absolute blast.


----------



## spintop (Jul 17, 2008)

If I'm not a buyer in the industry, can I attend the show. It would seem that I can't and I live here in Houston.


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

spintop said:


> If I'm not a buyer in the industry, can I attend the show. It would seem that I can't and I live here in Houston.


No you have to be a buyer or have stores. You have PM.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I live in Houston, my wife and I would love to go but we arent buyers either.....


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish I could get everyone in-- but they would not let me in! lol... I will post pics from the show.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

looking forward to the pics and seeing what they have there!!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I too look forward to the pics...


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

I will post them tonight. Very good show this year- !!


----------

